# Scratches with vacuum sander



## cowboysdad (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok, I need some advice. I got a vacuum sander from a friend who is retired and every time I try and use it, it leaves scratches. Not sure if it is the sander, me being new and not having the touch, or what it is. Here are a few pics of the scratches it leaves, and the type of sander head.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my !


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Those aren't scratches, those are washboard strips. Don't think that's gonna work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Those aren't scratches, those are washboard strips. Don't think that's gonna work.


Maybe tone down on the grit? :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cowboysdad said:


> Ok, I need some advice. I got a vacuum sander from a friend who is retired and every time I try and use it, it leaves scratches. Not sure if it is the sander, me being new and not having the touch, or what it is. Here are a few pics of the scratches it leaves, and the type of sander head.
> View attachment 14386
> 
> 
> ...


There's more to a good finish then just sanding the piss out of a two coat .


Try finishing your work to the point where there's little sanding involved .. Then you will find this tool you have is useless .


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

if you mud the hole wall and sand it like that you might have a new look.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What grit screen are you using? Switch to joest paper. Screens of any grit have a tendency to leave scratches like that.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Should allow the vacuum to function, but not scratch the scrap out of the mud. I use this paper all the time. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Drywall-Sheets/Joest-Drywalll-Sanding-Sheets.html


----------



## cowboysdad (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys. Currently using 200 grit screens.

fr8train I will check out those sheets tomorrow.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

Screens will leave lines like that if you move in line with the screen, move with the screen angled to direction of travel, it'll be better then


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

fr8train said:


> Should allow the vacuum to function, but not scratch the scrap out of the mud. I use this paper all the time. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Drywall-Sheets/Joest-Drywalll-Sanding-Sheets.html



+1 the best sandpapir I have used !!!!! more expensive, but worth it!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I usually try to dull the screen by sanding something rough, or not pushing so hard, the joest paper rips at the edges for me, or I have made holes in aluminum oxide sheets and used that with the hand sander and that works great!!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

That looks like its being sanded using a set in dentures maybe try another tool i sand with 180 which is more corse then 200 and my work comes up like a babys bottom experience helps as well


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

And never use the sand paper mesh eith holes through it disgusting finish


----------

